# My REW measurement



## tuborg (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello members,

I do not have much experience with making room measurements, but I hope it is OK to post my first readings from RoomEq Wizzard.

The measurements was done with a radioshack digital meter, together with the calibration file I downloaded for it on this site.
The measurement level was set to 75dB.
The room is 495cm x 429cm x height N/A at this time

I have made DIY superchunks with rockwool covered by some thin material over. These are in each four corners.
I have also two small traps in the first reflection points at left and right wall beside the listening position, I have two traps behind the monitors and two traps in rear wall.

I did many measurements while moving my monitors, sub and DIY basstraps around in the room. My goal was to get the flatest possible feedback from REWs graph.
Then I will try learn how to do the house curve for my location.


Here are three graphs. One with my mackie monitors alone, one graph with mackie + the subwoofer where sub level set at 12oclock and last show where I raised the subwoofer volume.

Personally I think the graph with only my monitors measured looks weird?? 2khz-4khz dip and 4khz-9khz 
any idea what this come from?
When I raise the subwoofer level, these areas suddenly look better on the graphs.

I would love to hear your comments from the graphs I have attached.

would you recommend me to get a BFD to straighten out the curve in the bass are?

thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The vertical span of your graphs is much too wide, please read the Preparing a graph for posting tip. 

The input level (as shown in the scope plot) is also a little low, so increasing the soundcard input volume or using a louder sweep would reduce the measurement noise. 

For the impulse response graph, tick the box in the Controls to normalise the response.


----------



## tuborg (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi JohnM

sorry, I did not see this post about posting a graph.
I will do corrections and post new.
Removing the other attachments for now, and will get back


----------



## tuborg (Oct 4, 2009)

allrighty
I have done some new measurements and read "how to prepare graph for posting" 
hope I have done this correct now:-]

comments and tips/guidance to make my enviroment better are very much appreciated!


----------



## shinksma (Aug 12, 2010)

My suspicion about the main speakers-only graph is that the microphone/SPL meter was in a different location/orientation for that measurement, and/or your body was in a different position (you absorb/reflect sound too).

I would try to make some more measurements with just the mains to see whether you can get some consistency there.

You don't mention what SW you have. For the SW to affect the Freq Response way up there above 2kHz seems very unusual, unless your AVR or mains is doing something unusual to the signal. The only thing I can think of would be if the SW is a passive SW and you have the mains run through the high-pass filter of the SW and Something Went Wrong.

If you want to analyze your subwoofer response, you should create some graphs with just the subwoofer active (disconnect your mains) (and re-format the graphs for 15-200 Hz).

Dunno what else to suggest at this point.

shinksma


----------



## tuborg (Oct 4, 2009)

shinksma said:


> My suspicion about the main speakers-only graph is that the microphone/SPL meter was in a different location/orientation for that measurement, and/or your body was in a different position (you absorb/reflect sound too).
> 
> I would try to make some more measurements with just the mains to see whether you can get some consistency there.
> 
> ...


Subwoofer (Mackie hrs120)
Seems the best results come when I set the crossover at 49hz instead of 80hz.
after reading alot of threads regarding eqing subs and about house curves I ordered the FBQ2496
looking forward to test out this thing!

I have connected a KRK Ergo room analyzer/volume control to my computer, from there the sub is connected to ERGO unit, then the mains are connected directly in the subwoofer.

Some new questions have come up;
Would the correct place for FBQ be between KRK Ergo volumecontrol and Sub?
Should I disconnect the monitors from the subwoofer and use the two outputs on the KRK Ergo unit (1 for sub and the other for mains) and use the internal crossover function that can be applied in the Ergo software?

I will post some new measurements after hooking up and doing some more tewaking.


----------



## Kenneth R. (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm interested in how Ergo works out for you.

Curious how it performs...


----------



## tuborg (Oct 4, 2009)

Kenneth R. said:


> I'm interested in how Ergo works out for you.
> 
> Curious how it performs...


Ergo is a nice control. It definally does some positive EQ (or whatever it does) the bass area. I have tried it in different rooms, and the sound/response has always been better with the ERGO calibrated for the room.
However I have not yet made a before/after measurement in REW.


----------



## tuborg (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, so here is data from latest measurement. I also connected a FBQ2496 into the chain.
Now this is actually a measurement after I have been using the feedback destroyer.

can I reduce the mode I have @ 34,5hz? 
And wouldn't this mode be a problem when I'm to determine the best house curve for my room?


----------

